# Flounder Cleanest Fish?



## AndroSport (Sep 1, 2013)

I have heard a number of pro bodybuilders say that flounder is the best or cleanest fish you can eat.

I tried cooking it in the pan once and fucked it up... tasted like shit. I guess in the oven is recommended.

anyone have anything to add on this? sponge?


----------



## grind4it (Sep 1, 2013)

I tried flounder and I couldn't get the ass taste out of it.


----------



## bionic redneck (Sep 1, 2013)

i love flounder, it and redfish are my 2 favorites to catch in my neck of the woods


----------



## 69nites (Sep 1, 2013)

Fish tastes like and contains any pollution from the water it comes from.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 1, 2013)

halibutt and tuna....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 2, 2013)

Cleanest must mean least nutrient dense? There is nothing spectacular about flounder except the worms it contains


----------



## basskiller (Sep 2, 2013)

cod!!!!!!..........


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll take salmon and tuna thank you very much.


----------

